# Holy Grail!



## gwheeler (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Roa...227130?hash=item1c5ee62bfa:g:ZkwAAOSwk1JWgdVY

Well my cup DO runeth over


----------



## zappa2000 (Jan 5, 2016)

If only the rear tire wouldn't be flat....


----------



## partsguy (Jan 5, 2016)

This is a fine case of rarity ≠ big money. There isn't too many of these around, but there's also not much of a market. Most AMF bikes in general are unique, but dirt cheap. They remind me of AMC automobiles.


----------



## how (Jan 6, 2016)

not to mentions its a girls bike


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 6, 2016)

I thought the Holy Grail was gold.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2016)

well, it does have holes.....


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 6, 2016)

Geez not what I expected to see..


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2016)

Yee-Haa good case why relatives sould not mate


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 6, 2016)

bricycle said:


> well, it does have holes.....





Someone  is on the Highway to Hell (No Stop Signs / Speed Limit).


----------



## partsguy (Jan 6, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> Someone  is on the Highway to Hell (No Stop Signs / Speed Limit).




[video=youtube;MOTMw0o1ELM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOTMw0o1ELM[/video]


----------



## MantonSmith (Jan 6, 2016)

partsguy said:


> This is a fine case of rarity ≠ big money. There isn't too many of these around, but there's also not much of a market. Most AMF bikes in general are unique, but dirt cheap. They remind me of AMC automobiles.




What's wrong with AMCs?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2016)

Kool Marlin!


----------



## MantonSmith (Jan 6, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Kool Marlin!




Thanks Bri, I have owned this one since 1999. It has a 327 with a 4 speed.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2016)

MantonSmith said:


> Thanks Bri, I have owned this one since 1999. It has a 327 with a 4 speed.




My dad (from his father) had a primo taupe colored Rambler American. Got from a little 'ol lady. He was gonna give? it to me, but I wouldn't part with my 60 Falcon.


----------



## vincev (Jan 6, 2016)

I have to admit,I never saw that sprocket.lol


----------



## partsguy (Jan 6, 2016)

Nothing wrong with an AMC car or AMF bike, both are cool, rare, and unique, but rarely are either valuable. That said, I would love to have a Javelin, AMX, Marlin, or Rebel Machine.


----------

